# Can i work in italy ? Permanent residency EU



## yesman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello everybody , im new to the forum and was wondering if anyone could help me clear out a few things i have been wondering about as i have not contacted lawyers and stuff yet regarding that , i am married to a czech national and living in prague , i have permanent residency in czech republic , does anyone know if my czech permanent residency will allow me to live in italy ? i am not a EU national and israel is my country of origin , 
thanks !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If your wife moves to Italy and establishes residency you can live and work in Italy.


----------



## yesman (Jan 27, 2013)

she has to stay in prague , is that possible to do without her bein there with me ?
we are seperated at the moment , in good relationship but kinda seperated , still married on the paper tho we are in good friends relationship.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

yesman said:


> she has to stay in prague , is that possible to do without her bein there with me ?


No.

You can take short business trips, even frequent ones, to Italy. But you cannot reside in Italy without your wife.

If you acquire an EU, EEA, or Swiss citizenship (such as Czech citizenship), you would have the ability to live and work in Italy without your wife. If you have a permanent residence permit in the Czech Republic you can apply for naturalization now. Otherwise, if you have lived at least 5 years in the Czech Republic, you can apply. Be careful if you want to maintain your Israeli citizenship. The Czech Republic will likely need a sworn statement that you made an "attempt" to relinquish your Israeli citizenship. It is possible to satisfy both countries, truthfully.


----------

